# Must see places on the eastern seaboard.



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife and I am planning to untie in the next 4 or 5 years and are looking for some ideas of must see places along the way like from the Chesapeake to BVI. Is there anybody out there that may have a list of must see towns or attraction that are a must see along the way. 
Like a bucket list? If you have it in a excel format that would be great. Or just your thoughts would be great as well.
I want to start researching them. 
Thanks again
LT


----------



## Capt.Alex (Jan 22, 2013)

I have done the same route many times. In my opinion: 

Best cities-Charleston, SC, Key West
Best natural attractions- Exuma Land and Sea Park, The Baths BVI.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

A list of links for your perusal


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Cape Lookout in NC is a beautiful spot.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

New York Harbor is pretty spectacular - there is an anchorage near the Statue of Liberty and a small, pricey marina right by the new Freedom Tower. I enquired last year and they charge $6 per foot for a night's stay. For my 41' boat that is roughly = to a night in a downtown hotel but would be kind of cool to stay there.

Block Island has great beaches and is a fun and relaxing place to spend a few days though the harbor gets pretty darn crowded on weekends.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Come to Montauk. If you do, I may have a car to loan you. Let me know in advance.

The 3 sisters springs in Crystal River, FL is where you can swim with manatees. It's amazing, and you get to swim in a crystal clear spring.

Block Island, but not over 4th of July. Arrive midweek.

Cuttyhunk is one of my favorite places. Small Island, small harbor, order your cooked lobster right on the little dock.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## sweber99 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would suggest you do some reading, check local library for sailing the 
east coast. I moved from Wisconsin to sail the east coast, from the Long Island sound all the way to Bar harbor Maine. Just the area around lower Cape Cod and Nantucket area is amazing to see. I would suggest a book called "The Coast of Summer" By Anthony Bailey, for a start to get a flavor of the area. You can duck into some great anchorages any were in this area when things get hairy. The only place I would avoid is Long Island itself. The harbors seem to be filled with paranoid money grabbing jerks. I think some of this has to do with 9-11.
I've had a great time I'm sure you will.
Cheers!


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.
I have been reading and studding the charts too. I want to do new-England in the fall for the fall color show with the trees. We want to cruise maybe 3 to 5 years depends on how long the money holds out. I thought was to head north in the summer of 2018 and go until the weather tells us its time to go south for winter. then go the Islands Trinidad / Tobago. We hope to spend most of the time in the Caribbean. But I was hoping to get a list of must see spots that I could read up on before we head out.
Thanks so much for your input. The “been there done that” knowledge is invaluable to folks like me just learning the ropes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Annapolis.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

If you head up north, there are some awesome cruising grounds also. New York Harbor, the Hudson River, both coasts of the Long Island Sound and up the coast to Cape Cod to Maine into Nova Scotia. Lots to do on the north east coast.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Any place DownEast.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You asked for ports south of the Chesapeake, so I won't drift too far. However, the number of terrific ports, anchorages and sights between New York City and Bar Harbor, ME, are so numerous, you may not live along enough to see them all. I'm not sure there are many other coast lines that are as prolific and varied.

Sail those in the summer, naturally, then take off for Bermuda when hurricane season ends. Hang for a nice weather window and then onto the BVI. Breaks the passage into two 5 or 6 day trips. Just an idea.


----------

